
Show HN: RedisTimeSeries - itamarhaber
At RedisLabs, we&#x27;ve just released the first release candidate of RedisTimeSeries - a time series data structure for Redis. We would love to get your feedback!<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RedisTimeSeries&#x2F;RedisTimeSeries&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;v0.99.0" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RedisTimeSeries&#x2F;RedisTimeSeries&#x2F;releases&#x2F;...</a>
======
gkorland
[https://youtu.be/Y2VbxNOYzVE](https://youtu.be/Y2VbxNOYzVE) old but still
relevant

